# Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006



## fishermanfl (29. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin,
wir werden in der ersten Augustwoche 2006 zu viert nach Sudavik/Island reisen. Wir sind schon voller Vorfreude und können die Abreise kaum erwarten. Es gibt hier im Board schon eine Vielzahl von Einträgen, von denen man etliche nicht als wirklich sachlich ansehen kann. Deshalb möchte ich alle Boardies die schon da waren um sachliche Infos bitten zu:

-Anreise allgemein/ Reisezeiten
-Zoll D/IS
-Unterkünften
-Booten u. Bootsausrüstung
-Betreuung vor Ort und durch den Veranstalter
-Fischverwertungsmöglichkeit vor Ort (Filetierplätze, etc.)
-Angelplätze (Beschreibung oder GPS Positionen)
-Montagen
-Einkaufsmöglichkeiten
-was bietet Sudavik noch außer angeln

Wer reist zur gleichen Zeit? Bitte melden!

Danke!
fishermanfl


----------



## ostseethaler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hallo fishermanfl
Habe gelesen, daß du nach Island willst. Wir planen mit unserer Norgecrew für nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr so etwas. Leider haben wir da keinerlei Ansprechpartner was Unterkunft, Boote usw. anbelangt. Deshalb wär ich dir sehr dankbar, wenn du nach dem Trip mal hier im Board was abläßt.
Fahrt ihr eigentlich privat da hoch, oder über einen Angelreiseanbieter??? Viel Erfolg wünsch ich und hoffe, daß man noch was hört von dir- wie es war.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler#h


----------



## fishermanfl (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Einen Bericht wirds hier auf jeden Fall geben! Wir fliegen über Angelreisen Hamburg/Vögler. Sind echt gespannt auf das was da kommen wird!


----------



## fishermanfl (13. August 2006)

*Bericht Sudavik Island erste Augustwoche 2006*

Einige Tage nach der Rückkehr aus Island hier nun ein kleiner Reisebericht.

Am 02.08. starteten wir von Kopenhagen in Richtung Island. Aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung dauerte der Flug auf der Uhr nur 1,5 Stunden. Ihm folgten nach einer kurzen Wartezeit am Flughafen, auf die mitreisenden Angelkollegen, 8,5 anstrengende Stunden Busfahrt durch eine grandiose Natur. Etwa 2 Stunden vor dem Ziel Sudavik verließen uns unsere Mitreisenden die nach Talknafjördur wollten. Am Ziel angekommen zollten wir erstmal dem Busfahrer für sein Können unseren Respekt. Es war einfach beachtlich, wie der Man seinen Reisebus über die Schotterpisten durch die Berge gesteuert hat. Die Anreise wurde mit der kurzen Berüßung und der Zuweisung der guten Wohnungen durch unsere Betreuerin Nancy sowie dem Sprung ins Bett beendet.

*1. Tag: *Der begann um 10:00 mit der Einweisung in die örtlichen Gegebenheiten und die vorzüglichen Boote. Für uns ein wenig überraschend war dann aber doch die Frage, wer denn ein Diesel- oder ein Bezinmotor getriebenes Boot haben möchte. Angekündigt waren ja eigentlich Dieselfahrzeuge. Wir bekamen aber unser Dieselboot. Die Boote sind mit GPS-Kartenplotter von Garmin ausgestattet. In der Bedinungsanleitung braucht bei den Dingern wohl niemand blättern, der an seinem Handy den Klingelton verstellen kann. So leicht lassen sie sich handhaben.

Am Nachmittag gings dann raus zu einer ersten Reviererkundung. Die anglerischen Infos von Fa. Angelreisen hielten sich in Grenzen, oder waren bis auf wenige im Seekartenausschnitt markierte Stellen nicht wirklich vorhanden. Aber das kann man verschmerzen, wenn man die Gewohnheiten unsere geschuppten Freunde einigermaßen kennt. Wir fingen auf Anhieb viele schöne Dorsche, stattliche Wittlinge und einzelne Schellfische. Den Tagesabschluss machten zwei Steinbeisser an einer Abbruchkannte neben einem Plateau. Das Einplotten dieser Stelle sollte sich an den kommenden Tagen noch bezahlt machen.

*2. Tag:* Der Tag beginnt anglerisch eigentlich nie vor 8 Uhr. Da werden nämlich an der Fischfabrik die Boote betankt, der Fang gelöscht und in der Fabrik gewogen (wegen der Quoten) und neues Eis in die Fischkisten eingefüllt.

Ab gehts zu einer kleinen Untiefe unweit der Anlage, erstmal Köderfische (Seelachse) fangen. Mit der Harpe und nem Makrelenvorfach kein Problem. Weiter zu "unserer" eingeplotteten Stelle. Wir 4 hatten uns eigentlich schon zuhaus recht weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt als wir sagten wir wollen eigentlich nur Steinbeisser und Heilbutt fangen. Naja, das mit dem Heibutt kann ich schon mal vorwegnehmen hat nicht geklappt und zum Thema Steinbesser sagte man uns, dass fast keine gefangen wurden. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. Ich hatte dann die Ehre die Surgifixpampe zuzuereiten und einzufüllen. Eine Arbeit die sich bald als überflüssig herausstellen sollte. Zum Glück! 
Wir fingen, wie die Wage der Fischfabrik am nächsten Tag zeigen sollte insgesamt 57kg Steinbeisser von 65 bis 97cm. Als Beifang gabs noch einige schöne Dorsche und Schellfische.

*3. Tag:* Der Tag beginnt wie üblich an der Fischfabrik. Unser frühes Aufstehen sollte sich bezahlt machen. Als wir mit dem Betanken und Filetieren der Fische fertig waren, begannen einige erst damit. Ungläubige Blicke gabs sowohl von den Mitanglern als auch von den Fischwerkern als sie unseren Fang sahen. Alle hatten schöne Fische, vornehmlich Dorsche, aber nur vereinzelt mal nen Beisserchen. Sogar ein Isländischer Fischer fragte uns wo und wie wir die gefangen hatten. Wir hatten natürlich auch ne Frage. Wo gibts die dicken Heilbutt? seine Antwort: Heilbutt fangen ist hier wie Lotto spielen.

Anglerisch verlief der Tag wie der vorherige, nur das wir uns das mit dem Surgifix erspart haben. Frische Seelachsfetzen brachten den gleichen Erfolg. 

*4. Tag:* Wind Wind Wind und das aus der falschen Richtung! Die Boote sind zwar super und man hatte nie das Gefühl sich einer Gefahr auszusetzen, wenn man sich bei stärkerem Wind auf dem Wasser bewegt, aber irgendwann wirds mit dem Angeln doch zu ungemütlich und die Gefahr sich einen Haken in den Finger zu reißen doch zu groß. So traten wir bald den Rückzug unter Land an und beschränkten uns auf den Fang unseres Abendessens und der weiteren Ortserkundung.

*5. Tag:* Immer noch zuviel Wind! Der Isländische Wetterbericht (Videotext), den man übrigens trotz der schwierigen Sprache recht gut verstehen kann, sagt für Mittag drehenden Wind voraus. Ein prüfender Blick nach dem Mittagessen gewährt uns dann aber doch noch genug Zeit das Formel 1 Rennen in Budapest zu verfolgen. 

Um 15:00 Uhr gehts dann raus. Der Wind hatte tatsächlich gedreht und die See sich merklich beruhigt. Im Schlepptau hatten wir diesmal eine nette Crew aus Bayern, die an diesem Tag auch noch einige Steinbeisser verhaften wollten. Auch das hat geklappt. Was die Fischerei betrifft, hat der Tag alle anderen in den Schatten gestellt. Keine Drift ohne Fisch (Steinbeisser) und oft alle 4 Ruten gleichzeitig von eben diesen krumm. Zum Schluss versuchten wir es dann noch auf Dorsch. Es war fast unmöglich den Pilker zum Grund zu bringen, ohne das ein Fisch einstieg. Die Schwärme waren teils so dicht, dass man spüren konnte wie der Pilker durch den Schwarm taumelte. Meinen persönlichen Rekordfisch konnte ich dann zum Abschluss auch noch fangen. Einen 35cm langen Hering. So ein Riesenteil hatte ich bis dahin noch nicht gesehen.

*Fazit:* Absolut traumhaftes Revier, das sie Strapazen der Anreise auf jeden Fall mehr als wettmacht und das in einer atemberaubenden Umgebung. 
Was die Fischverwertung anbetrifft können sich hier einige ein Scheibchen abschneiden! Jeder Fisch den man nicht selbst verwerten kann/möchte geht in die professionelle Verarbeitung und wird nicht sinnlos wieder ins Meer geworfen um als Möwenfutter zu dienen.

*Angelei:* Wer es versteht mit Seekarte und Echolot zu arbeiten, wird in der Lage sein gute Plätze für andere Fische als die allgegenwärtigen Dorsche zu finden und diese auch zu fangen.

*Geräteempfehlung:* Bootsrute 20-30lbs, mittlere Multi, Dyneema 0,20-0,30mm, einfache Naturködermontagen, Pilker 250-500g, Handleine mit Makrelenvorfach zum Köderfischfang (wiegt nix und funktioniert hervorragend), Naturköderbleie um 500g
Nach der Auskunft des Fischers bezüglich der Heilbutts wird die 50lbs Ausrüstung beim nächsten mal zuhaus bleiben.

*Nachtrag:* Auf Wunsch von Lutz sei hier noch erwähnt, das er das entsprechende Signal zum ersten Halt an der Steinbeisserstelle gegeben hat. Wir werden es ihm ewig danken! Gelobt sei seine Gabe auf dem Echolot jeden kleinen Gnubbel am Boden zu erkennen! Danke Lutz!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Danke:m #6 
Kannst Du vielleicht das eine oder andere Foto zu deinem Bericht hier noch reinstellen, ...wäre ganz Toll. 

Das der Dorsch dort z.T. gestapelt stehen soll konnte man heute bei Planet Angeln auf Terra Nova sehr schön verfolgen.


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Schön geschrieben und macht nocht etwas mehr Lust Island !!


Bilder wären noch Super !!


----------



## fishermanfl (14. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Bilder sollten kein Problem sein, wenn ich von meinen Angelkollegen die CD´s mit diesen bekommen habe. Das kann allerdings noch ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## Murphy88 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

sehr schöner und informativer Bericht #6 

Dieses Revier wird sich in den kommenden Jahren sicherlich noch entwickeln.


----------



## fishermanfl (14. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hier schon mal ne kleine Vorauswahl der Bilder unserer Tour. Wenn meine Angelkameraden ihre Filme entwickelt haben, kann ich bestimmt noch ein paar bessere einstellen.

Bild 1: Einlaufen in den Fischereihafen Sudavik

Bild 2: frisch gefangenes Beisserchen; die Möwen lauern schon auf ihren Anteil

Bild 3: Heimfahrt AK nach 23:00Uhr Ortszeit

Bild 4: Entladen an der Fischfabrik

Bild 5: unser Tagesfang vor der Fischfabrik


----------



## The Ghost (14. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Toller Bericht, abgerundet mit den ersten Fotos! #6 #6 #6  War ja eingelungener Urlaub, bei dem es ordenliche Fänge gab!


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Dorschi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Mann das macht Appetit!
Auf Reisen und auf Steinbeisser auch noch! Danke für diese Impressionen!


----------



## korssundfischer (15. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hallo fishermannFL
Gute Bilder guter Bericht
Gruß korssundfischer


----------



## Ossipeter (16. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Das war doch ein gelungener Urlaub, auch wenn das mit dem Heili (noch) nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## fishermanfl (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hab hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinen Angelkollegen bekommen.

Bild 1: unser Revier, oder der Fjord am Abend

Bild 2: Günther mit Steinbeisser (die schönste Frau der Welt!)

Bild 3: Lutz mit Steinbeisser

Bild 4: ich mit ???


----------



## fishermanfl (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

So, das sind nun die letzten Bilder zum Bericht.

Bild 1: müsste eigentlich das allererste Bild sein; kurze Wartezeit vor "unserem Bus" in Keflavik vor der Abfahrt nach Sudavik

Bild 2. eine der verwendeten Montagen mit Köhlerstreifen


----------



## ralle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

fein endlich mal einige Fotos aus Island !!

feiste Wölfe welche ihr da gefangen habt !!


----------



## fishermanfl (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Danke! Das war für uns alle die beste Steinbeissertour die wir je unternommen haben!


----------



## IngoS (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Da kann man nur Gratulieren. Schöner Bericht und Super Fische.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## KirstenS (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Ich hoffe, solch eine Tour auch 2008 machen zu können. Danke für den Bericht und die beeindruckenden Bilder.


----------



## Markus_NRW (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Schöner Bericht, schöne Fänge , klasse Bilder 
Ich fahr gleich endlich los nach Süd Norge  ( Mykland)
Jemand noch nen paar Tips für die Gegend ?? Wir fischen im inland


----------



## schottfisch (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

hallo islandpioniere!
besten dank für den sehr schönen bericht+bilder.
habt ihr euch mal erkundigt, ob es nicht in der nähe des flughafens ein revier gibt? 1 std. busfahrt wäre ja ok, aber 8,5 std.? eine echte härteprobe.


----------



## fishermanfl (18. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Moin schottfisch,
soweit ich informiert bin, sind die einzigen anglerisch erschlossenen Gebiete die von Sudavik und Talknafjördur. Die werden ja bekanntlich von Angelreisen Hamburg/Vögler bedient. An sonsten ist das da oben was das Angeln angeht ziemliches Neuland. Dein "Islandpioniere" trifft das schon recht genau. Aber was das Meeresangeln angeht, ist das wohl kaum zu toppen. Sicherlich kann man auch in Flughafennähe was organisieren, da muss man dann wohl selbst den Part übernehmen den die Angelreisencrew für uns übernommen hat. Die haben da bei der Wahl ihres Partners vor Ort ein echt gutes Händchen gehabt. Ich denke das du das in den 7,5 gesparten Stunden/Fahrtstrecke nicht erledigen kannst und die Fahrt durch die tolle Landschaft würde dir auch entgehen. Erkundigt haben wir uns übrigens nicht. Wenn man aber erlebt hat welchen Aufwand der Partner von Angelreisen vor Ort (Fjordfishing) treibt, um die Vorlieben und Verbesserungswünsche der Angler zu ermitteln, wird es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis es auch weiter südlich entsprechende Angebote gibt.


----------



## schottfisch (19. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

moin fisherman aus flensburg,
danke für deine ausführlichen erläuterungen. wenn du das so siehst, dass die busfahrt mehr der erholung und dem kennenlernen eines teils von island dient, dann ist es wohl gut so. ich habe mir nur das kleine land vorgestellt und dann 7-8 stunden busfahrt. sicher konnte der bus nur ganz langsam fahren.ich bin gespannt auf evtl. südlichere neue gebiete.
eigentlich muss doch bei der weitsichtigen politik der isländer überall noch genug fisch sein.


----------



## fishermanfl (28. August 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Bei der ganzen Berichterstattung ist mir ein kleines Missgeschick passiert. Leider habe ich von uns allen Bilder eingestellt, nur von Karsten nicht. Dies hole ich hiermit nach! Verzeih mir Karsten, nur noch dieses eine Mal!

Bilder 1+2 Carsten mit Steinbeisser

Anmerkung: Der kleine Haken mit dem Karsten die Steinbeisser hält lässt sich mit einfachen Mitteln herstellen und ist ein prima Helfer beim Abschlagen und Kehlen von Dorsch, Steinbeisser, Leng und co. Die Hände werden es einem danken!


----------



## Sorreisa03 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hallo Männer - BLINDFUCHS RUFT SEEWOLF
Haben uns sehr gefreut dass wir Euch auf der Seite entdeckt haben, nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe beim Steinbeißerplatz.
Eigentlich hatten wir nach den Strapazen - Transfer, Flug hatte 3 Stunden Verspätung ganz schön die Schn... voll, aber jetzt juckt's schon wieder. Wo soll's bei Euch den kommendes Jahr hingehen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja wieder.
Wir werden in den kommenden Wochen auch einen kleinen Bericht reinstellen, mal sehen, wie wir mit der Technik zurecht kommen.
Petri Heil von der Donau an die Nordsee
Günter


----------



## seatrout123 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Kann man auch ein paar Kilo Filets mit nach Hause nehmen. Oder gilts hier auch, dass man nur 1 kg nach Deutschland einführen darf.
Ich bin sicher kein Vogel, wie man Sie öfter auf Hitra sieht, die den ganzen Tag am Filetiertisch rummetzeln.
Diese Jahr haben wir ca. 7 Kilo Makrelenfilets von Norge mitgebracht. Das reicht.
Ich finds eben schön, wenn man seinen Fang teilweise auch selbst verwerten kann.


----------



## fishermanfl (9. September 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hallo Günther und die Bayerngang,
freut uns natürlich genauso etwas von euch zu hören. Die Strapazen der Rückreise haben wir recht gut überstanden. Die Busfahrt war ein Abenteuer. Der Kutscher den wir zurück hatten, hatte in den "Isländischen Alpen" so seine Probleme. Das Wort, geschweige denn die technische Hilfe Motorbremse waren ihm eher ein Fremdwort. Dementsprechend begeistert waren die Bremsen nach dem ersten Passabstieg hinter Sudavik. 4 Qualmende Bremsen, machten uns schon ein wenig Sorgen. Aber, nachdem das "Flachland" erreicht war war auch unser Fahrer wieder in seinem Element. Das Einchecken ging zügig und ohne Problem von Statten, und der Flug war einfach nur herrlich. So hatten wir alle Norwegens Süden noch nicht erlebt. Sicht von Stavanger über den Hardangerfjord, den Lysebotn und das Südkapp. Wahnsinn! Zuhaus waren wir dann Nachmittags gegen 3 Uhr. Ging also. 
Island war schon ne Wucht. Vor allem, weils mit unserem Zielfisch so gut geklappt hat. Und die Landschaft einfach grandios und ich glaube von den Eindrücken eher nicht zu toppen. Was im nächsten Jahr so abgeht, steht noch nicht fest. Wir können ja in Kontakt bleiben. Schickt einfach ne PN Würd mich freuen. In Bayern bei Schwiegermuttern bin ich ja doch öfter mal. Kann man doch vielleicht mal auf Waller los. Da könnt ihr dann  mal den Wallerguide machen!


----------



## fishermanfl (9. September 2006)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Hallo seatrout,
das mit dem Fisch ist da ein wenig professioneller organisiert als in Norge. Es geht eigentlich kein Fisch verloren. Du kannst 20kg mitnehmen und der restliche Fang geht in die profesionelle Verarbeitung vor Ort. Nix also wie in den deutschen Verarbeitungsanlagen in Mittel- und Nordnorwegen. Die wissen um ihre Bestände und schützen sie dementsprechend. Zum Transport brauchst du nichtmal ne Kiste mitschleppen. Die bekommst du für ein paar Euronen vor Ort.


----------



## fishermanfl (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sudavik Island in der ersten Augustwoche 2006*

Moin moin,
nach den ganzen negativen Äußerungen zu den Islandreisen, wollte ich unseren Reisebericht wieder mal ein wenig nach vorn kramen. Wir waren sehr zufrieden. Es gab auch das ein oder andere kleine Problemchen, aber: Wenns immer auf eingetretenen Pfaden entlanggeht, man immer mit dem Strom schwimmt und sich nicht erstmal selbst ein Bild von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort macht, kann man auch nichts neues und außergewöhnliches erleben. Und außergewöhnlich war unser Trip letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall.  ISLAND WIR KOMMEN WIEDER!


----------

